# Ex Stud Cat - could you offer advice please?



## lopper (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,
I am posting this here as I am sure the breeders will help me best with my question. 

I have been offered an ex stud cat, which has now been neuteured, from a breeder. I think he has been neuteured for a few months. I have the following questions which I hope you can help me with:

What is the probability that he will continue to spray? 

I want to get another cat with him but am worried that this may make him spray more?? (I am no expert on cat behaviour). 

The breeder said he may continue to spray for a few more months and then calm down but I have read he may not. Also, he has never lived inside - do they readily adjust to indoor living?

One last question - do stud cats spray because of their 'job' or is it because they haven't been neuteured? As I have owned an entire male and although he did spray he didn't do it much (he was not a stud cat).


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If you have no other cats, the chances are very high that he won['t spray at all once he gets to your home. Spraying is about competition and about attracting a mate and in fact I have known several entire males kept in homes alone and allowed free access outside who have never sprayed in their homes at all because they had no need to. I think you can be reasonably confident in this case.

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I am not a breeder, and I have never owned an ex-stud, but do hope to become the tin-opener of my friends stud when he retires (probably another 2 years yet though). As far as I am aware there isnt a one size fits all type of answer to this question. 

I have fostered a good few adult male cats that have been neutered in my care and I have had experience ranging form zero problems to a lot of problems. So much depends on the individual cat and the individual dynamics within your home. 

Personally though. I would never consider taking on an adult cat from a breeder without the guarantee, that if it didnt work out (for whatever reason) that the breeder would have him or her back. 

My youngest girl was an ex queen belonging to my friend who is a breeder, she came to live with us in January of this year, but while we both knew we would give her opportunity possible to settle well into our home, there is always a risk that things dont work out. I also have another older female and there is (was) no guarantee that my older female and the new younger ex-queen would get on. Both of them could have suffered terribly, and thats in no ones best interests. 

They did get on, it did go fine, they are practically attached at the hip and they are a brilliant influence on each other (phewwww I can tell ya, lol)  but I would never have considered offering his lovely lady a new home if I hadnt been sure that my friend (the breeder) door was always open to have her back had it not worked out. 

Have you discussed with the breeder (obviously when all else fails) if she would have him back?


----------



## lopper (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks both - I am intending to keep another cat (female) with him - could this increase the likelihood of spraying?

When I went to see him he did spray once which has made me think a bit.

Do stud cats spray more in general than entire males who are not used for studs?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think youre going to get a definite answer to your question the breeders on here are probably more experienced with ex-studs going on to become neutered pets, as a foster mum I am probably more experienced with entire males who werent used as stud and rehoming them as neutered pets I cant really think of anyone in here who has experience on both the breeding and fostering side (who would conceivably have experience of ex-studs and non-neutered adult males). People generally never keep entire males if they are not breeding from them.

and sorry but it does vary SO much its just impossible to say if you have an 80% chance of success or an 8% chance of success. It really does depend on the individual cat and the individual dynamics of the home that cat comes to live in. I wish I could be more helpful, but it just isnt something you can hang reliable numbers on. I have had fairly mature entire cats neutered and theyve had zero problem with spraying, even when rehomed in a multi cat household but I have also had fairly young entire males, who when neutered, ended up as outdoor only cats because they were terrible sprayers even when rehomed as an only cat. 

You sound quite unsure of the breeder giving you a take back guarantee. so my advice is to think long and hard before committing. I can only speak for myself.... for me the risk of an ex-stud going on to be a sprayer is so high that I just wouldn't do it without some form of take-back agreement.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

As an adopter of an ex-queen and a returned kitten who had stayed at least 18 months in the breeder's 'compound' (and that is not a derogatory term but he had been mixed with queens and neutered - he was obviously a neuter) I feel I can give some advice.

I deliberately looked to adopt ex breeding cats. My preferred breed was Maine Coon. I googled and visited a lot of breeders' sites looking for what I wanted. Basically I found that the breeder knew their cat and was as careful in re-homing as they would be for a new kitten. 

So you needto be up-front with the breeder and explain what you want from a cat and what your circumstances are. Breeders often state that the ex-breeding cat is suitable for a particular environment.

That is a help.

I have not had problems with my ex-queen - no spraying and a sociable well adjusted cat - very laid back.

With my returned 18 monthold kitten - ummmmm! He is more intelligent and curious. He was hand reared by breeder and I think that has led to possible social problems - he gets stressed very easily (feliway is my friend). He also demonstrated urinating problems which I know are stressed related. But we have solved those (mostly).

The retuned one is now 3 and a half and the ex queen 4 and a half. I adopted about 2 years ago.


----------

